# How to Keep a Puppy Self Entertained



## weasel7711 (May 22, 2011)

I have a 10 week old CBR-GSD mix. He's been a great puppy so far. The problem is I am in the middle of an 8 week online class that requires a substantial amount of reading and so is my wife. When I get home from work, understandably he wants to play. On nice days we can let him out in the yard while we read and he can play with sticks and his doggy-pool. So it's easier to not give him as much attention outside. Inside is a different story. When we aren't constantly playing with him he tends to start getting in to trouble, a few times he's pooped/peed in the house, when we had let him out 20 minutes earlier and he had gone just then.

Any tips from busy owners on how to keep a large puppy safely preoccupied??


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would try hooking him to a tie-down next to you and give him a LOT of toys, including chew toys and Kongs. I can usually get a good two hours out of a pup that age by doing that. Then, have a play session, maybe a meal and hopefully a nap.


----------



## weasel7711 (May 22, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I would try hooking him to a tie-down next to you and give him a LOT of toys, including chew toys and Kongs. I can usually get a good two hours out of a pup that age by doing that. Then, have a play session, maybe a meal and hopefully a nap.


I have about 7 different toys for him at the moment and I have them all in the same room, but if we don't engage with the toy and him he gets bored and goes off and finds something off limits to do such as chew lon a chair leg or pee on the carpet.

I have a stuffed duck, a rope, a dental bone, a rawhide, a kong, a tennis ball, and a rubber tug of war toy. Should I get more?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I would caution you to be careful letting him chew rawhide unsupervised. Little bits can cause choking hazards, and obstructions.

Have you tried to stuff the kong with peanut butter, and then freeze it before you give it to him? That usually keeps our pups busy for a bit. But, their favorite by far is a bully stick. They will just quietly chew and chew until I take it away!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

weasel7711 said:


> I have about 7 different toys for him at the moment and I have them all in the same room, but if we don't engage with the toy and him he gets bored and goes off and finds something off limits to do such as chew lon a chair leg or pee on the carpet.
> 
> I have a stuffed duck, a rope, a dental bone, a rawhide, a kong, a tennis ball, and a rubber tug of war toy. Should I get more?


Thats why I think you should tie him down. Then he cant wander off and get into trouble. And, if he gets used to being on tie-down, he'll figure out how to be content there. Also, get more toys and rotate them.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Honestly you are out at work and then you come home and expect a 10 week old puppy to entertain himself?

Really you need to be spending at least a few hours in the evening interacting with him. Exercise, play, short training sessions.


----------



## weasel7711 (May 22, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Thats why I think you should tie him down. Then he cant wander off and get into trouble. And, if he gets used to being on tie-down, he'll figure out how to be content there. Also, get more toys and rotate them.


They make indoor tie downs?


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually get a good 30 minutes out of giving him a bull trachea to chew on!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

weasel7711 said:


> They make indoor tie downs?


This is mine. Indestructible cable with a hook on each end. I would not be a puppy raiser without these wonderful inventions. I have hooks mounted throughout the house to fasten it to, and if thats not an option, you can just hook it to something heavy that your pup wont drag off. A short leash will do the same thing, unless your dog eats leashes like my puppies always have


----------

